# Clinical Study on Efficacy of Yoga/Ocean Therapy in Treatment of PTS



## BtSF (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi Team, 

The non-profit I am President/Cofounder of, Beneath the Surface Foundation, will be completing a clinical study on proving the efficacy of yoga & ocean therapy (kiteboarding/surfing/freediving/foiling) in the treatment of combat related Post Traumatic Stress, in the second half of 2020. 

We are seeking ~50 SOF/combat veterans to participate in the study. We will provide 100% of the curriculum, that can be accomplished anywhere, and will ultimately enable the participant to develop their own home practice and self study of yoga. This isn't your soccer mom, social-morning-wine-club style of yoga, but a powerful (and difficult) experience of body awareness, control, and breathing. Of those 50, we will offer a *gifted* 10 day 'Immersion' in the Dominican Republic, where attendees will spend every day deepening their practices of yoga, while learning how to surf and kiteboard, in some of the most perfect conditions on earth. 

If you, or someone you know, would be interested in participating in our study, please send me a message, or clink the link on our website Veteran Immersion — Beneath the Surface Foundation 

If you're on the 'gram, check out some of the yoga and ocean therapy concepts at @specialOMperator (my personal), or @beneaththesurfacefoundation (the foundation).

Cheers everyone, 

Matt


----------

